
Where Have All the Domestic Graduate Students Gone? - chewdatgenie
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2020/9/246926-where-have-all-the-domestic-graduate-students-gone/fulltext
======
rudolfwinestock
There aren't enough domestic grad students because word has trickled down that
that is a slow road to the poor house.

Between age discrimination and collusion to keep programmer salaries down, the
message has gone out that only the coolest and most well-connected nerds shall
be allowed to make a good living.

